# Berrien/Lanier 2010 Report



## billy336

Here we go again fellas. Time to crank things up. Been seein plenty of does on our place, not any velvet yet. Super dry in Teeterville, no plots for us yet. What say you?


----------



## Whitetailer

*Yoooooooooooooooooooo!*

Ahhhhh Billy,

Yep,
Here we go again.  16 years for me in Berrien County.

Although, I can not really get too excited yet, as I have no plans to visit the property any time soon.  Hot and all growed up.....   I will be leaving Aug. 20 for my sons wedding in Melbourne, then to Yellowstone til the end of Sept.  We really have no work to do until we plant plots and the landowner does that!   I can not wait to get out of the Keys after the year we've had!

Lets see if we can get some of the other guys chummed up...


 Russ


----------



## bam_bam

Nothing been done on our place yet, gonna get some roundup and spray my plots soon. Been seeing alot of deer around Berrien too.


----------



## Gobblergetter

I hope to be able to join in on the room again. Our lease on the cook/berrien line we had for several years was sold this year but I should have a new place in berrien if all goes well. I know it's a good place but I still want to hurry up and get some stands hung and cameras out.

Hope all is well with you guys.


----------



## Whitetailer

Welcome back Zach!


           Whitetailer/Russ


----------



## farmerman

The place i hunt is owned by a family member and i have a cousin thats been doing lots of extra  work for my aunt that owns it so i dont know if he is trying to get all the permission so none of the rest of us can hunt or not. I sure hope not because times are hard and hunting leases are crazy priced around berrien county so i guess it may be grand bay wma hunting only for me this year if the farm falls thru.


----------



## billy336

farmerman,

Thats the truth, our place went from dirt cheap to high dollar in the blink of an eye. This is our club's 33rd year in Teeterville, we aren't losin it on my watch. Take your aunt out to lunch and talk to her about it. Approach her first so you don't get shut out.

I did make it up to Teeterville this weekend. Didnt see any does this time, but did see 5 bucks. 3 of which were nice. Still pretty dry, but it did rain a little on me saturday afternoon. Set up 3 dandy bow stands, and 2 new spots for the .308. 31 days to go!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Hey guys - been working on mowing roads - got the forestry to come in and make some really nice plots! Got a guy mowing with a boom mower so we can drive the roads with out tearing off the mirrors when traveling thru.... - anyway cuz says it looks great where he has mowed! He is also putting out lime today. Be ready to plant maybe next weekend! 
Do any of you know where I might pick up a nice 8' finishing harrow???


----------



## Whitetailer

*Allbeef*

Hey Beef,

Here we go again, another season...

I had the forestry boys come in last year and they did a great job on re-claiming roads and clearing more areas for food plots.   I had two V-blade machines working for six hours for $90.00 per hour, a good job and reasonable too.

I am going out west til the end of September, so I will not be on the property until after that.  My owner works the plots and that is great

No idea on the mower, but I have seen them offered here and there, just search around.  As long as we are on the subject of buying stuff, I ned two 25X12-10 rear tires for my ATV if you know anyone with some "take offs" for sale.

STAY COOL


 Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Gonna miss the bow opener and I am


----------



## farmerman

Man it sur was hot and humid in the tree stand yesrerday morning and i dont beleive ive ever seen as many or as big mosquittos as i did yesterday. I hope yall had better luck than me but it sure was nice being back in the woods. Gotta remember the gas for the thermo cell next time though. God bless and good luck.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Wanting to plant plots this week. The owner took his tractor away from me for several days to get hay up out of the fields & I finally got one back this week. What do you guys have the best of luck with in your plots. I'm thinking maybe trophy radishes and wheat with a mix of clover??? Whachall thank?


----------



## billy336

Gonna get ours in the ground this week also. Soybeans winter wheat and oats for me. Still dry up there BEEF?


----------



## ALLBEEF

It has been dry until last nite.......we got nearly 4 inches this weekend. I got my last seed in the ground yesterday right before the flood!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Down on the river bottom*

Got this photo off my trail cam down in the river bottom this week.  Think I'm gonna need a bigger gun!








Haaa....   Not really, that is just one of the critters I ran into out in Wyoming.  Had ya going didnt I??  No?


OK, I just got home from 5 weeks in Yellowstone and Wyoming.  Now I am ready to set my sights on Georgia Whitetail.

How's everybody doing?


 Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

Whitetailer - why dont you hunt out there??


----------



## Whitetailer

*Allbeef*

Why don't I??

This is the second year I have driven out and I am definitly going to look into what it takes as a non resident to get a mule Deer tag.  My trip is pretty inexpensive just fishing and camping, but it would be much more costly to do a hunt.  I have gotten to know some of the areas I would hunt, but as an eastern deer hunter, i am not to sure I would be very efficient.  7000-8000 feet above sea level and very rough mountains, my knees are not what they used to be.  The Pronghorn are everywhere out there too.

Go to the bragging board section and check out the Mule Deer skull that a guy got near Alpine,Wy.  I met him at the laundry/shower spot in a small town and he let me get a picture of it.  What a set of horns. 6x7

Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

let me go with you and you can fish while I hunt........

Really tho.......I think that would be an awesome place to hunt!


----------



## Whitetailer

*lets go Beef!!!*

I would like to get the ball rolling now for next year, and what it would take for me to do a hunt is to have a couple of guys go with me.  And of course get the deer tag.

So, lets make this the sign up board.  Who's in?  C'mon Billy, you ready too?

Here is what they look like.






Season starts September 15.

Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

I'm in on some Muley action.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Right on BIlly..........*

I SAY WE BUY AN OLD SCHOOL BUS AND THROW A NICE CAMO PAINT JOB ON IT, FIT IT OUT FOR HUNTIN AND ROCK ON OUT THERE NEXT FALL FOR A MONTH!!!


I'm just watching it rain...rain real hard since last night, about 15 hours now of hard rain......

I brought a case of "ZONKER STOUT" by Snake River Brewing Company home with me....might just put a  dent in it later

Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

I'm ready too....but I'm carrying a rifle


----------



## ALLBEEF

We got our plots planted on the 25th. I thought I would post up some pics of what they look like. This is the Monday after they were planted on Saturday.
I just think its neat to see what everyone sees from their stand. Postem up if you gotem. I hope to get pics of them growing good this weekend and I'll post them too.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Well heck...a couple of my best pics wont upload.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Allbeef*

Are you using photobucket to host the pictures then transfer them to the forum?


 Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

That look at Berrien Co pines and dirt got me stirrin no seed down for us yet, middle of next week. It's late but my tractors are busy workin


----------



## ALLBEEF

Whitetailer said:


> Are you using photobucket to host the pictures then transfer them to the forum?
> 
> 
> Whitetailer



No - they are just stored on my computer like I have always done.


----------



## ALLBEEF

billy336 said:


> That look at Berrien Co pines and dirt got me stirrin no seed down for us yet, middle of next week. It's late but my tractors are busy workin



I hear ya......I was going to get some pics after they came up....but I need a little more rain to givem a boost. Plus the deer are working on them too.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Here's a couple bucks I got over the last couple of weeks....not much to them.....but that one on 10/6 would be a shooter.....I'm pretty sure.


----------



## scentlok1

Glad to see a berrien county thread, Any of you guys been having any luck? Its been slow in west berrien for me.


----------



## billy336

Russ, u going up this weekend?


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey billy*

I went up for ONE DAY to move a couple of stands and do just a little work.   left Sun am, worked Mon. came home Tue.  I just got home this afternoon.  I am not going up for the opener, but I am taking my son up the 21st through the 25th.  Earlier than I like to hunt, but he is at the mercy of his work schedule.  I hope I can get back up shortly after that to hopefully find some chasing going on.

 Russ


----------



## billy336

Gotcha, weatherman says it's gonna be in the 40s, I'll be up tryin to let the 308 do it's job.


----------



## farmerman

well guys what i feared would happen has happpened.My aunt that owns the farm i have hunted on since i was about 6 years old has decided she doesnt want anyone hunting any more . i wish she had decided that before i used my tractor to mow 2 old home places that she  owned , one at the farm and another at another farm she owns but its just a field. I guess i will be hunting grand bay this year unless i luck up and find someone with a small tract i can afford to lease . Its sure gona be harrd this late in the game . if any of yall know of a  small club thats reasonable close by and acccepting a member please let me know.I cant sttand the thougth of only being able to hunt  grand bay every other weekend.


----------



## scentlok1

farmerman said:


> well guys what i feared would happen has happpened.My aunt that owns the farm i have hunted on since i was about 6 years old has decided she doesnt want anyone hunting any more . i wish she had decided that before i used my tractor to mow 2 old home places that she  owned , one at the farm and another at another farm she owns but its just a field. I guess i will be hunting grand bay this year unless i luck up and find someone with a small tract i can afford to lease . Its sure gona be harrd this late in the game . if any of yall know of a  small club thats reasonable close by and acccepting a member please let me know.I cant sttand the thougth of only being able to hunt  grand bay every other weekend.



sorry to hear this, really wish i could help. I havent heard a lot about grand bay hunting you have any success out there?


----------



## farmerman

grand bay was a good place to hunt when i was a teenager it didnt have near the hunters on it. I would say it will be standing room only saturday morning. Also i have heard that moody airforce base has a guy shooting the deer off the run way at night and those deer ccome from grand bay. So all i can do is hope for the best and give it a shot . I know for sure next year i will join a club so i dont have to worry about a place to hunt.That is if the good Lord doesnt return by then to recieve his people.Good luck to you scent lock and every one else.


----------



## billy336

Good movement this morning


----------



## Whitetailer

*Yo Billy*

You get a card for your laptop?  OR did the club get internet service?

Looks like warmer and rain next weekend

Good luck!


 Russ


----------



## billy336

iPhone. We didn't see anything after 12 yesterday. Weather was awesome but it's SUPER dry. Put plots in Friday.


----------



## Whitetailer

Yeah, My place is dry, but the plots are good despite it.  It is forecast to rain a couple of days over next weekend, so that will be what it takes to crank them up.  I will probably over fertilize when I am there. 

Cool in the am, but seventies or low eighties in the afternoon? 

Whitetailer


----------



## J Pritchard III

Saw some decent deer movement Saturday.  One of my buddys had an opening day he will never forget.  This bruiser was taken by Craig Davis in Berrien County on Saturday some time between 8:00 & 8:30 am.  The buck has 15 scoreable points with a few that appeared to be broken or messed up in velvet, and the scales showed between 200-225 lbs.  This shows that you never know what may walk out...even in Nashville.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Jpritch...*

Wow,

Yeah, that is a goodie' Most guys deer of a lifetime.

I have seen two monsters on my land in 16 years, one I could have taken a shot at but decided it was not high percentage and the other ran across the path in front of me and was gone in an instant.  I'm not talking about nice eight points with mass and width, true swallow your gum 5 or 6 year olds.

Tell your buddy congratulations.

I would bet the deer was taken in an area where there had been no human intrusion, as those boys do not make many mistakes and usually become nocturnal other than the rut.

   Russ


----------



## ALLBEEF

Dang good deer! Specially for Berrien......What part did he come from?


I sat until 10:30 on 10/16 and never saw one deer! 
I did go over to Douglas to the Big Buck Contest and won a nice gas grill & a Yetti cooler
Sat this morning until 9:30 and saw two 8pts. The bigger one was very tempting and prolly will get shot if seen again. Also saw 3 does and a smaller 4 or 6pt. 
Then on the way to work....a nice buck almost ran me over in the dirt rd at 9:40am. 
I posted the pic of the bigger 8pt that I let walk. 
What do ya'll think....she I shoot  him??


----------



## Whitetailer

*Allbeef*

Well, 

Yeah, I think he is a shooter!

In the last sixteen years I have not killed a deer three seasons because I wait.  I figure a nice buck will be following a doe, or something.  Now I do not consider my self a meat hunter or a horn hunter.  I like a mature buck because they weigh more

Russ


----------



## ALLBEEF

Whitetailer said:


> Well,
> 
> Yeah, I think he is a shooter!
> 
> In the last sixteen years I have not killed a deer three seasons because I wait.  I figure a nice buck will be following a doe, or something.  Now I do not consider my self a meat hunter or a horn hunter.  I like a mature buck because they weigh more
> 
> Russ



HAHA - Once he walked off I was kicking myself I think he will go down IF I see him again.


----------



## ALLBEEF

I went yesterday evening and saw a small 7pt I think....It could have been an 8pt....not sure. Just inside his ears. He was browsing on galberries. I saw him at 7:12pm. 
Still HOTafter 10am AND DRY!!


----------



## J Pritchard III

Considering it was a full moon, I saw 3 bucks just after 8 am.   A spike, a small 9pt, and a 3pt.  They seemed to be hanging together...no aggressiveness between them.  Other than that I saw 5 doe & yearlings and that was about it.  I took a pic with my phone through my scope of the 9pt.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Allbeef & j pritchard iii*

Just got back to Melbourne to drop my son off.  We hunted Thursday-Monday morning.  I took an 8 pt. the first morning.  I knew it was an 8, but it was 65 yd. through the thick woods and did not hesitate, as it  could have been a good one.  Ended up 13" wide 2" brow tines about a "5" on the scale.  Not my best 8 , but not my smallest.  Had strap on the grill, so that was good.  My son saw spikes and doe's and shot a doe one evening.  His 7mm-08 put a 3inch hole in the exit side at 75 yards.

BUT the exciting thing is I had a trail cam out for 10 days and it had four different 8 pt's., one "chisle" horn small buck, one spike and one doe.

And man it was a sweat fest.  the afternoons were horrible.  It clouded up as we left Monday morning and rained a little on I-75 as we headed South.  Hope it rains good in Berrirn County.


Good luck all.

 Russ


----------



## ALLBEEF

Whitetailer - dang right! it always good to get one under your belt! 
JP - not a bad deer - but should be a hoss next yr! I saw two very similar to that one Sat AM between 740 & 750am - also saw a spike and 2 does. Not too bad for a full moon. Nothing in the evening! and didnt hunt sunday or yesterday. 
We still have not had any rain......Moultrie got a little yesterday but Berrien 0!


----------



## billy336

Nice work Russ. Happy for ya. Heading up in the morning, see if I can do any good.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy*

Yeah, thanks.  It was a very nice few days spent with my son.  We did see alot of deer considering how hot it was.  And It was nice to have the success of each of us taking a deer.

I sure hope we get rain.  Good luck and give us a report.


 Russ


----------



## ALLBEEF

RAIN RAIN - We're getting it even as I type...Got at least an inch - it is ankle deep in my parking lot here at the office!! Bro-n-law said they got 9/10ths and its still raining in ALapaha.
MAN this weekend should be on FIRE!! Should have the bucks up searching !


----------



## scentlok1

Nothing all weekend hoping the chasing starts in the next week or so.


----------



## billy336

I was up this past week. Called in a spike and a decent buck, which I missed, Friday night. Saturday I had 7 does pass thru, missed one of them. Checked my rifle and she was hitting way high. My little bro had borrowed my gun and dropped it I guess. Anyways, never got back in a tree after that. Worked on our plots and enjoyed the weather with a few beverages. Saw a doe that evening when picking up a member and kicked up 3 does yesterday around 11 when finishing the plots. So I saw 13 total, no one else in camp saw squat.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Well - we got some pictures of good deer on Friday as late as 2pm! From 11am to 2 pm I had a 7pt, 2 eights and a 10pt on camera.....got in stand at 7:15 Sat.am and sat until 1:30 - and no deeer after 10:30! I saw two small bucks and grunted one of them in. I had a friend kill a nice 11pt over in Atkinson Co. - I think it will go close to 130" - I had text him to tell him I grunted one up and he said he grunted right after I said that and this beast came out at 10am! Had another friend kill a nice 10 or 11 in Dodge Co. too - looks to go around 130" too.


----------



## ALLBEEF

The deer in the bag is from Atkinson and the one on the tailgate is from Dodge - two dang good deer!


----------



## ALLBEEF

got it turned.......


----------



## creekhunter

Hey guys, finally slowed down enough to post. We planted the week before opening weekend. Hardly any rain since. Food plots barely coming up. We've seen lots of does with fawns and several bucks. The largest buck was an 8-point my son was too slow to get a shot on. On top of that, on the way back to the house, he saw a really nice buck on the trail but again the buck trotted off before he could get a shot off.

I has a coyote walk up directly under my stand Saturday morning aroud 9:00. I put the rifle out the window of my stand but he was so close I could'nt find him in the scope. he trotted off before I could get off a shot.

We need some rain !


----------



## Whitetailer

*Welcome back creekhunter*

I was wondering where you were?

I am hoping we get a "rut positive" report from the weekend, as I am thinking about hunting Thursday for four or five days.  It is supposed to be forties in the morning.

 Good luck with your season, etc.


Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

I'm heading up this weekend too. I've seen lows in the 30s forecasted on some weather sites. It's the opening weekend for gun season at my FL hunting ground, gonna pass on it.


----------



## creekhunter

*weekend's weather forecast*

Yep, it's forecast to go down to 37 degrees both Friday and Saturday nights. 

Hello Russ. I was wondering if you and Billy were missing me. 

Does anyone have a suggestion for a pretty good compact camcorder for filming wildlife? I going to ask Santa for one, but he (she) probably wont spend more than $500.00.


----------



## Whitetailer

*creekhunter*

I bought a canon compact camcorder three years ago.  It was around $250.00 +/-.  It is a "mini dv", which is a little tape cassette.  I have taken video hunting and out in Montana on vacation.  It is small enough to carry in a pocket or in the case it comes with.  If I had it to do again I would probably go with the mini dvd, as they can be played easyily on your computer or any dvd player.   It is, I think a 3" dvd.  But I have heard all the rage are the camcorders that haved no removable media.  they have an internal hard drive that stores the video and it can be transferred to dvd for a hard copy to save.   Sony, JVC or Canon all make comparable units.  $500.00 would get you a great video recorder i am sure, you just have to decide what format you want.


Good luck this weekend.  Billy and I are going to try to get together Fri. night in Nashville where we had lunch that time.   

Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Creekhunter has returned! I have a Sony Cyber-shot digital camera with the video option and it really does a good job. Just acquire a larger card and you are good to go. Videoed in Texas last year, very effective out to 50-75 yards. I use it while fishin too, being just a camera, it follows jumping sailfish and dolphin really easy. Spent $230 on camera and bought a couple extra cards.

Oneals Friday night, that is, unless I'm caping out a good one.



Bam Bam, J Pritchard what are you guys seeing around your place?


----------



## Whitetailer

*lots of rain*

But, it has been in the Keys, started at 5:00 am and has been raining all day.  Hope we get some in Berrien.  I am leaving tomorrow morning (thursday) and will be on the property by 2:00 pm.  Last week I put my trail cam up for the second time and can not wait to see all the huge Buck in the photo's.

Whitetaiiler/Russ


----------



## bam_bam

Not alot been seen by me.


----------



## J Pritchard III

It has been kind of slow the last week or so.  The few bucks I had seen have disappeared, but I have a few bucks on camera during the night time hours.


----------



## z28racin

Ive only got a doe so far, but maybe this weekend it will be on!!! Not alot of deer on camera at Riverside...But the gunshots keep ringing every evening and morn....Someone is seeing them.....


----------



## steph30030

Seen total of 6 does this mornin & 2 separate bucks runnin them on our club over off Nashville/ Enigma hwy. Neither of them shooters. Noticed they been tryin to kick in over the last week thou. Saw a big chocalate horned 7pt. yesterday morning, didnt stay around long enough to get a shot! He got upwind of me and man was he strong! He came in to a rattlebag!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Man I thought this weekend would have been awesome.....I sat until 11:30 and saw 1 doe and 2 yearlings.....the winds was howling on Saturday too....I spoke with several friends in east Berrien and some saw several does but no bucks really.....I haven't figured them out this year yet.


----------



## z28racin

Im out in Riverside community, and Sat morn nothing til 10:15... 4 does came in...Watched them for 20min, hoping a buck was trailing them.....Nothing..   So some people say the rut is on, but I dont think so yet....


----------



## billy336

Left camp this AM, little bucks pushing does around, nothing of any size tho. Be back Friday


----------



## billy336

Left camp this AM, little bucks pushing does around, nothing of any size tho. Be back Friday


----------



## ALLBEEF

Had a friend miss a very nice 10pt yesterday am at 7:20 - cruising. You might ask how I know it was a 10pt....well he was standing in front of the camera when he shot....

I rattled in a very nice 6pt this am....prolly close to 16" wide....kinda short pts...maybe 4-5" prolly a 2.5yr old. Very exciting!


----------



## georgiaboy

I'm going to try to head down tonight or tomorrow.  First opportunity to hunt this season so I am excited to get in the woods.  Ya'll seeing more in the pines or fields right now?


----------



## Whitetailer

*Got a good one!*

I got to the property on thursday the 4th.  Friday am I saw a small spike.  Saturday am I saw an OK 8 point.  I had already shot a buck similar in size the week before so I let him walk.   I never saw another deer morning or evening until Thursday am the 10th .  At 9:30 I am sitting in the same ladder I shot the 8 pt the week before when I heard, tish - tish to my right.  I looked at my 3:00 and at 20 feet was a deer.  I thought it was a spike as I saw two 5" tines.  Then he walked a few steps farther and I saw chocolate horns that I thought might have been a six or eight.  Even that close he was behind some brushy oak limbs.  I pulled a rookie move and I shifted my weight, as I thought I might have wanted to take him.  Well at that he did three bounces and then just walked away down a slough.  I was fairly shook up as I did not really know what to think of the antler size.  I was a little dejected and told myself to stay put for a couple more hours as it was my last day.  Exactly one hour later at 10:15 I saw movement 30 yards out at 1:00.  I saw a leg and then he put his head down to sniff the ground and saw dark chocolate horns and I realized heeeees ba-aak.  I could only see the head neck and left leg as he was behind thick brush.  I put the crosshairs on the thick neck and shot.  He bucked up and got the horns  tangled in the brush and bounced up and down for two seconds then crashed right towards me and I could see a big red patch of blood on his neck.  He crashed in the exact same spot where he walked by me one hour earlier.  Twenty feet to my right.






















194 pounds.  4 1/4" bases.  14" wide  4X7 = 11 point.

VERY EXCITING.  

Whitetailer


----------



## outsideman

You Da Man...........Nice deer...........


----------



## J Pritchard III

Congratulations, good looking buck.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Thank's JP*

Yeah, He is my best to date on this property. 
Exciting all the way!

Those horns really dwarfed the 8 pt. I shot two weeks before. 

I never thought he weighed that heavy.  I borrowed a scale in Alapaha, although I do not know how accurate it was.

I'll post a picture of the euro mount when I get it done.


  Russ


----------



## billy336

I managed to gas a doe Sunday morning. She was the 30th deer I'd seen this year and I needed some straps. Of course as shes piled up in the woods I can hear a older buck grunting at her as shes layin there. Oh well. Some better deer were seen this past weekend so we'll see what happens on the next trip.


----------



## J Pritchard III

Two deer killed within a few hundred yards of each other close to our area.  The first is an 8 killed by Jimmy Fulp on Sat 11/13 at 9:00am.  The second was a 9 pt killed by my brother in law, Hunter Clanton, at 8:35 am Sun 11/14.

The last two pics are of a small buck that I got on camera over a scrape.  His neck looks kind of swolled and his hocks are black.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Well guys I made it back from Nebraska night before last at 3am.....whew...almost like work.......note.... I did say almost....We had an awesome time.....beautiful country to say the least. 
I ended up killing a monster on the second afternoon. Not alot of deer seen from stand and this was the only shooter I saw. 
We rough scored him at 180"....WT 300lbs.  Biggest deer I have ever seen!!

27" main beams
21" inside
9" brows
6" bases
13" g2s
11" g3s
6" g4s


----------



## georgiaboy

Wow!  Thats a brute, congratulations.  

Did you save the rack?


----------



## pistolpete1957

I need me one of those!!!!!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Gonna keep them for rattling!


----------



## billy336

BEEF, 

Didn't I tell ya it is unreal out there. Great deer man!! 10 hrs in the stand for me today, zero deer


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey allbeef.....*

WOW THAT BRINGS NEW MEANING TO THE TERM....... 
"CORN FED".

Sensational deer.  Big in every aspect.  Congratulations.

Very dramatic photo with the backhoe holding him up.

I drive I-80 from Nebraska City  to Wyoming ever year when I go out west and the crop fields of corn, alfalfa and soybeans really tell the story about a more than ample, high protein food source.   I often just look out the window at 75 mph and imagine the deer out there.

You are going to need to finnish out a room in the basement in your house for a trophy room, as I am sure you have the fever now.

Once again great job.  Welcome back to reality.

Whitetailer


----------



## bam_bam

Great deer, a real hoss. I have wanted to go to Nebraska for years now. Maybe one day I will get out there.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Thanks guys!  Kinda slow this weekend......no deer at all seen by me. Some guys that lease one of our farms killed this nice 12pt Friday at 5:30 running does in a cotton patch. Figured he will go about 130" or so.


----------



## Whitetailer

Must be a relatively "subtle" rut, as I am not hearing much???  A member Mike, shot a seven point last week.  He said it was a heavy deer, not sure if he was on "his way down" or not?  I have not seen a photo yet..

Here are some pic's of my 11 pt. skull mount.  I just need to find the right wood to put it on.























Good luck to all, I might (low odds) get my son up for two days when I have my new outboard installed.


 Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

WT - subtle at best! Ha. Just been to warm. Little action til bout 8:30 then it dies . In stand now and only seen 1 small 6pt. Saw 2 6pts and a nice 8 yesterday till 8:20.  Then up to 80 degrees! Btw - nice skull mount! How'd u get it so white?


----------



## bam_bam

I have only saw 2 rubs and 1 scrape this year. Shot a 6 point Nov 7 for some meat and really havent saw nothign but does since.


----------



## J Pritchard III

These last few weeks have been awful. Seen a few small bucks early, like they may be on the way to bed down, but then it just dies off completely.  Hopefully the cool weather we are suppose to get this weekend will help.  Killed about a 150 lb boar hog on Tues.  It is the first we have ever seen on our lease...hopefully they don't start moving in here too.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey allbeef*

Thanks.  I simmer the skull in a turkey fryer and add about a quart of peroxide.  I get as much of the meat off as I can and then put him in a pot of water with the peroxide.  I simmered this one about two hours.  Any more and the bone deteriorates.  He would have made a nice full mount, but oh well, you know he does not qualify for the B&C 

Whitetailer

P.S.  I now and always have the fever..... I wish I was up there in a tree............  Good luck to all.


----------



## beersndeer

Just wondering if anyone has somewhere that I could maybe go and take a doe with my bow while I am home on leave from Korea. I live right in the town of Nashville so anywhere within Berrien or Lanier would be great.....Good Luck the rest of the season


----------



## steph30030

J Pritchard, We just down the road from yall, but we are slammed with hogs, We have thinned out a few right before deer season came in! Havent layed eyes on any since except for trail cams and where there rubbin against the trees on the edge of the swamp! 1 big boar in there that will go around #500. Yeah, deer sightings have slowed down on our lease too, But maybe it will pick back up today, or tomorrow!  Good hunting!!!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Man.....this long weekend was rough! As in no deer moving at all hardly. Saw one good deer Thursday AM and 2 6pts running a doe - then a spike and a button buck on Sat am. Lots of tracks in the roads like bucks running does at night. Lots of running tracks.
Last year once it got cold in Dec. we started seeing alot of bucks bumping does along and along.


----------



## spearjunky

just got back very slow, sat had good movement seen 4 one small 8 no chasin killed a 8 on sun pm sorry about pic it was just me and a camera phone, he was a fighter look at his nose


----------



## Whitetailer

*Spearjunkie*

HEY,

WHERE ABOUTS ARE YOU HUNTING?  (approximately)

Nice buck.  They have been hard to come by this season.


 Whitetailer


----------



## spearjunky

sorry nashville behind J Pritchard


----------



## bam_bam

Got an unpleasant surprise when I got out of the truck this morning to head to my stand. Guess the person farming the land decided to spread chicken litter on the fields. I hunted for a hour but couldnt stand it any longer and had to leave.


----------



## spearjunky

i thought there was a chicken farm up wind guess i was wrong wow it stunk


----------



## bam_bam

Stunk aint the word for it. Prolly run off every deer for a mile....


----------



## steph30030

Is anyone seeing any chasing going on? I aint seen nothing in the last few days! Talked to an old timer that hunts over on the Cook/Colquitt County line and he says the CHASING is fixin to get good! Says he dont start huntin till the 1st of Dec thru out the last day! Man, I sure hope he's right!


----------



## spearjunky

pic on my trail cam buck hucks where not stained to bad yet but there cleaning scraps


----------



## bam_bam

Just starting to find rubs and scrapes


----------



## ALLBEEF

steph30030 said:


> Is anyone seeing any chasing going on? I aint seen nothing in the last few days! Talked to an old timer that hunts over on the Cook/Colquitt County line and he says the CHASING is fixin to get good! Says he dont start huntin till the 1st of Dec thru out the last day! Man, I sure hope he's right!



Its got to be fixin to start.......cause it aint started yet!!
I think(I hope) with this cooler weather it should get good.


----------



## billy336

I will be Berrien bound Fri AM, our camp is empty after Thanksgiving so I'm liking my chances, give y'all a report, should I have one


----------



## steph30030

This 12pt. was taken in Berrien County the day before Thanksgiving! Cant give the guys name, But he's a nice1


----------



## J Pritchard III

I know who it is (DM), and I think I know why you can't give his name.  Not his first time pulling the trigger this season...


----------



## ALLBEEF

I think movement might be picking up a little. I had several nice bucks on camera yesterday morning between 7:15am and 11am....


----------



## bam_bam

ALLBEEF said:


> I think movement might be picking up a little. I had several nice bucks on camera yesterday morning between 7:15am and 11am....



I hope so.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Ya'll get afterem'.... I think this is going to be the weekend to do it....I want some good reports along with pics on the tailgate Monday!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## billy336

18 hrs on stand, zero deer. Fresh rubs and scrapes, winds been howling. Back to FL with empty cooler


----------



## bam_bam

Saw a buck with some does about 8 am. Had my bow with me and they were a little too far.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Got a friend that said he saw 22 deer Sat. am......7 bucks.....2 being monsters with no shots...said the bucks were running does like crazy! Said he went back yesterday and saw 10 bucks and 1 doe....one nice 8pt that never turned to give a shot. 
Me I saw 1 doe, 2 yearlings, and a spike
I found a lot of new scrapes that have just opened back up and several nice bucks on camera....just nothing from stand!


----------



## Whitetailer

*It has to be chilly...*

It has to be chilly up there, as it has been 50 degrees on my front porch the last two mornings in Key Largo.  I put long pants on this morning. 

Wish I was up a tree, but I'm done.  I repositioned a couple of ladder stands when I was up last and I keep thinking about those new views.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Got the 8 quart Lodge Dutch oven perking away on some venison chilli right now.

Good luck 

Whitetailer

P.S. Scheduled fish tomorrow.  Supposed to be 20 kt. out of the North and gusty.  Air temp early wll be low 50's.


----------



## bam_bam

The deer seemed to come out of everywhere last night on my way home from hunting. I saw two nice bucks, one of the with a doe. He was a whopper of an 8 point.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Everybody I know has seen good bucks this week! Must be the cold weather! It aint over yet!


----------



## steph30030

Come on now, Someone has some good news, I know! Everythings slow on our place!


----------



## billy336

Won't be up til after Christmas, still no buck on the ground for me yet. There's still time


----------



## Rouxthless

I've got a place in Clinch & Lowndes counties. In both places the deer have only been moving at night, usually not long after sunset/last shot. Figures right!?! Anyway, here's a TC pic from Sunday night in Clinch. The time/date stamp on my TC is off, but this was shot at about 7:10pm. 

Good news is I've been hunting Lowndes since Monday and all the sudden I'm seeing the does moving during daylight, so hopefully I'll see some bucks soon too. I still haven't got a deer yet this year, ugh! 







Oh and I realize this is a Berrien/Lanier thread, but I live in Lanier so I figured I'd chime in!


----------



## J Pritchard III

This 10 point was killed off of our lease by Ronnie Lupo this morning at 9 am...he was following a doe.


----------



## bam_bam

Nice buck. I went ahead and killed a doe for the freezer last night. I took the biggest of 12 that came out. I waited for the absolute last bit of shooting light to make sure no bucks would come out.....they didnt.


----------



## J Pritchard III

Put out my camera Saturday morning after shooting ducks, and pulled the card when I got down Sunday morning.  Have about 15 pics of him from 1:30 - 1:36 am Sunday morning.  What is your guess on age, etc... I am guessing 3.5 years old.  He looks to have a messed up ear and eye on one side.  He will be nice next year...if he makes it.


----------



## bam_bam

Nice buck! Good luck on him making it til next year.


----------



## J Pritchard III

I know, wishful thinking.  He's been smart enough this far, and this late in the season he may be smart enough to keep hidden during daylight hours.  It would be hard not to pull the trigger as slow as this season has been for me.


----------



## bam_bam

Yeah it would be hard for me to pass him up also. The daylight hours I wouldnt be so much worried about its the night time hunters I was talking about. I dont know about know days but I do know night hunting used to be the preffered activity in berrien county after 12 a.m.....


----------



## billy336

Bambam, I have noticed the jacklighters have been slowly disappearing. During the
90s it was pretty bad but it's quiet at night around Teeterville. But there's a lot more
Folks Living around there now too, not
As easy to get away with it it guess


----------



## bam_bam

billy336 said:


> Bambam, I have noticed the jacklighters have been slowly disappearing. During the
> 90s it was pretty bad but it's quiet at night around Teeterville. But there's a lot more
> Folks Living around there now too, not
> As easy to get away with it it guess



Yeah there is alot more folks all around the county than they were 15 or 20 years ago. The whole county was pretty hot back then.


----------



## steph30030

Gonna see what tomorrow has in store! In the woods all day!!! Keep yall posted!!!


----------



## bam_bam

steph30030 said:


> Gonna see what tomorrow has in store! In the woods all day!!! Keep yall posted!!!



Good luck


----------



## J Pritchard III

Good luck, I'm headed to shoot ducks in North GA.


----------



## billy336

Headed up today, my gf gave me a trail cam for Christmas gonna see how it does. Jim Shockey edition Stealth Cam, should be decent, check in with y'all later


----------



## steph30030

Aint seein anything but a bunch of does, Spike & small 6! Nothing shootable! My seasons bout done!!!


----------



## bam_bam

May be in the market for some new hunting land next season. Does anyone now of any clubs that has openings? I bow hunt 90% of the time and with a longbow at that so I am no threat to the heard...LOL.


----------



## steph30030

bam_bam said:


> May be in the market for some new hunting land next season. Does anyone now of any clubs that has openings? I bow hunt 90% of the time and with a longbow at that so I am no threat to the heard...LOL.



I'll keep my ears open for ya bam bam!


----------



## J Pritchard III

I had never seen this deer before, but I took him Friday morning at 7:25 am.  He had been shot by a guy across the river a little while back and was hit high.  He also looked to have broken his left front leg too, but I’m not sure.  He was probably only 2.5, and he was a 9 point with a broken G3.  I doubt he would have made it to next season due to the injuries, and if he had the right side of the rack would have been messed up.


----------



## steph30030

Goodun J,  send some of those bucks my way!


----------



## spearjunky

wow not from us nobody missed  one like that did u get any meat off it


----------



## J Pritchard III

No I didn't get any meat from it....it was bad.  Cut the legs off for the dog, and I kept the head for a skull mount.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Any extreme weather ?*

Did the area get any snow, sleet, ice fron the recent storm?

I was up last weekend just for an overnighter to close up camp and bring some stuff home.


 Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Not sure about the snow. I wont be up for the closing, a real shame cause I like being there at the end. I did manage to kill a nice 10pt on my FL hunting ground yesterday morning. I'd post pics but I'm about retarded on a computer other than typing


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy*

Did you shoot a deer in Ga? I know you had scope issues at one time.

E-mail me a pic of the Fla. Buck...


Russ


----------



## billy336

Russ, I shot a doe in November, passed over 80 deer up there, only saw the one shooter that I missed. I'll email ya


----------



## beersndeer

looking to find a bow only lease or lease a small partial in Berrien County...If anyone hears of anything let me know.....


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy 336 Florida Buck*


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey Bam bam*

I just wondered, as you are a long bow aficionado, are you familiar with Stewart bows?  I grew up with Leon hunting and fishing all through school and after, until I moved to the Keys.  


http://www.stewartsarchery.com/


Do you know anyone who has one?  Leon and another friend are coming down to visit and fish with me in February.  The temperature is frigid in Pa. and although he has about ten orders for bow's, is going to take a break from the cold. 


 Whitetailer.


----------



## Limbhanger15

Hey guys I am looking for a turkey only lease for thus spring. If any of yall are interested let me know.   Thanks


----------



## bam_bam

Whitetailer said:


> I just wondered, as you are a long bow aficionado, are you familiar with Stewart bows?  I grew up with Leon hunting and fishing all through school and after, until I moved to the Keys.
> 
> 
> http://www.stewartsarchery.com/
> 
> 
> Do you know anyone who has one?  Leon and another friend are coming down to visit and fish with me in February.  The temperature is frigid in Pa. and although he has about ten orders for bow's, is going to take a break from the cold.
> 
> 
> Whitetailer.



No I have never saw any of his bows, although he has some fine looking bows on his website. I really enjoy getting out there hunting with my longbow. I hunted with it 98% of the season this year. I took the rifle out a couple times and got a little meat, but it has done gotten to where the challenge of getting close to deer has bit me so bad that shooing one at 100 yards now seems like no big feat. Good luck with your fishing trip. When I really want a challenge I break out my selfbow and rivercane arras with stone points on them.


----------



## bam_bam

Whitetailer said:


>



nice buck, like that old 99 savage too.


----------



## billy336

Thanks for posting the pics Russ, I'll call you about the pigs this weekend. Bam Bam those 99s are my favorite, my dad started collecting them years ago. I've got 40 of them in the safe, wouldn't hunt with anything else during gun season.


----------



## Whitetailer

No problem Billy....

And, yeah let me know about the pigs.  A weekend would be best with my son.


 Russ


----------



## beersndeer

Any of you guys in Berrien know of any leases with openings? Either in Berrien, Lanier or Cook County? Would like to find a bow only club but it doesnt have to be.


----------



## billy336

Taking my fiancé up to the camp this weekend for some 4 wheeler riding and shed hunting. Looking forward to seeing some pine trees!


----------



## Whitetailer

Have fun Billy.  The river gauge for the Alapaha river says the river is WAYYYYY up.  I do not think I could get to most of my property.


Russ


----------



## steph30030

Meetin with the Thunderchickens friday mornin! Maybe have a pic to post later!!!


----------



## billy336

Good luck with the birds, Im gonna make it up there in a week or two and see who's struttin around Teeterville.


----------



## steph30030

Short Story---Had 3 gobblers come in at daylight this mornin, 4 hens saved their lives. Never came closer than 80yrds. Watched these birds for 2 days now come out same place,with no success! "BIRDS WILL" HIT THE DIRT SUNDAY MORNING!!!


----------



## steph30030

Gott'em!!! 23lbs 2oz., spurs 1 1/8", beard 12 1/8"!!!  Will post pics later today!


----------



## billy336

Sounds like a good one. Lets see the pics


----------



## steph30030

*Little Late with the posting, But here he is!*


----------



## Whitetailer

Good job!!!


 TURKZILLA......


Russ


----------



## steph30030

Lets get this fired up guys!!! Bow season's just around the corner, Anyone anticipating besides me?


----------



## spearjunky

o yea just mowed road at are club going this weekend to put up stands. i will be up also for archery opener good luck


----------



## farmerman

Im ready , bows are sighted in seen a few deer already while scouting and hoping for meat in the freezer next weekend.


----------



## steph30030

7 DAYS TO GO.....GO,GO,GO!!! But the ol' plots needs some rain badly!  Other than that, Im as ready as ready can get!!! Good Luck to all Sept. 10th Hunters


----------



## spearjunky

*good luck*

Good luck everyone Nashville here I come


----------



## J Pritchard III

Anybody have any luck this past weekend? I hunted in Taylor Co last weekend, but I will be in Nashville this weekend.


----------



## steph30030

Lots of deer seen in Berrien, but no shot for me....Maybe this weekend will be different.


----------



## billy336

There's a 2011 thread fellas


----------

